# Señal de vss Mitsubishi L200 Katana



## vash2803 (Ene 9, 2013)

hola...hace poco entre a trabajar instalando accesorios de auto, tengo estudios de electronica y hasta ahora no he tenido problemas con este trabajo...pero hoy me toco instalar un accesorio que aqui en chile se le llama tercer ojo...es una camara que va adherida al parabrisas y da alertas para cuando uno vira sin ensender los interminentes o toma fotos en caso de un accidente, esque equipo debe llevar una coneccion para detectar a que velocidad va el vehiculo (conectandome al sensor de velocidad vss) el tema es que no se como buscarlo ni donde esta...ojala alguno de ustedes pueda ayudarme


----------

